# Free Indoor Cycling Classes - Haddonfield, NJ



## FreerideBikeShop (Nov 15, 2007)

Its getting darker and colder these days, so I wanted to give a heads up to everyone that I am leading indoor training rides every Tuesday at 7pm and a co-worker of mine is leading indoor rides every Thursday on 6am. These are free, road-oriented rides that will really kick ass. I've been leading indoor classes as a certified Spinning instructor for over two years, but these will be far beyond what Spinning does.

They're happening at the small neighborhood gym in Haddonfield, NJ where I work, "Freeride Experience," and like I said, are totally free of charge and open to the public. The address is 16 N. Haddon Ave in Haddonfield - its right across the street from the Haddonfield Fire Station, 856-429-0128.
http://www.freeridebikeshop.com/content/Experience.asp

We'll be doing this for the rest of 2007.

Right now we have about ten stationary trainers (the really nice, Kurt Kinetic Road Machine models) that are open to your use, though you are also free to bring your own preferred trainer, rollers, etc. He and I will be leading structured road workouts set to music, it is always a real blast. Hope to see you there.


----------

